# How do you store your fabric stash?



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm moving my sewing room into my son's old room. It's MUCH bigger and has a large window for more natural lighting. Anyway, I have a rather large fabric stash that I've mostly kept in plastic bins, but it's a hassle when I'm looking for something in particular. So now I'm curious, how does everyone else store theirs so it's easy to get to, yet protected from dust?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A good bit of mine is like yours, in plastic tubs.

But recently I've started with new fabric of winding the fabrics on comic book boards. They are light but sturdy card board( sorta like shirt cardboard). 

I got 100 in a "ream" from the local comic book store for 8.10 which includes the tax.

From Amazon just a little bit more:
http://www.amazon.com/BCW-Current-Comic-Backing-Boards/dp/B002SB3786

I wash the fabric (if applicable) then fold the length once again then wind around the board. It becomes a mini bolt of fabric.

this shows what it can look like:
Smashed Peas and Carrots: Mini Fabric Bolts and Some Studio Organization

I have mine in old copier paper boxes right now, but have plans of putting them in some bookshelves around when I go through my stash and de-stash some of it.

I hope this helps some.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

What a good idea! I'll definately have to see if I can find some comic book boards locally. If not, I think I have an Amazon gift card that I can use. Also, as luck would have it, there's a good sized book shelf in my new sewing room to store them on.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I have a 6x24 ruler that I wrap the fabric around, pull out the ruler and then fold in 1/2. Smaller than a yard gets folded and goes into the scrap bin.

I put everything on shelves according to color, going from light to dark. There's a few exceptions to that though-batiks, 30's, Christmas and kids' prints go in their own stack.

It makes me smile every time I see the shelves.

All of the JoAnn's that I have been in will give me the empty cardboard from the bolts when I've asked.

I don't worry about the dust much as I wash the things when I finish them. I worry more about fading, and keep the lights off, unless needed and make sure that direct sunlight isn't hitting the shelves. Still will get fade once in a while.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

I am keeping mine in my trunk but I am running out of room...don't really know what I am going to do yet.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Some of mine is store in a window seat that has a hinge on it. The rest is stored in dresser and chest drawers in the spare bedroom. It's just too bad when we have guest. They have no where to put their things. :ashamed:


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

in a china hutch and I have buckets of scraps that one day I will sort by color.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine is stored in totes also. Then totes are stored in the camper, as I have no room in here for them. Kind of a pain when I need them. Maybe some day I will have a sewing room...


----------



## sage (May 11, 2002)

I put closetmaid wire shelves in the spare closet and have my stash in there. Works really well.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been organizing in my house using bins and this
is what I do.

As I put items in the bin, I write down in a notebook what
items I am putting in there. I put a sticker on the bin with
a bin number. Bin 1, 2, etc.

I then bring my notebook to the computer and type out
my lists with the corresponding bin numbers. Two lists
for each bin. One list will go in the bin on top and the 
other list goes in the notebook.

When you want a particular fabric, you can look in your
notebook to see the number of the bin it is in so you won't
have to dig through every bin!

I have not had to store fabric, so I don't know how you
usually separate that. By colors, fabric, etc, but this
may help and all you should need to buy is stickers if you
don't have any.

Hope this may help you.......


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

My stash is mostly in totes. Each piece is folded and then placed in the bin file folder style. I didn't have the money when I redid it to buy the comic book boards so it is a little bit more messy than it would be with them. My hubby put up heavy wire shelving around the entire top of the wall just far enough down that the totes will fit up there. Each tote is done by color or color families (and I discovered I have a "thing" for blues - 2 totes worth). Most of them are clear as well so I can see what I have w/o taking them down. I tried doing it by types of fabric but that just didn't work for me - I always ended up going thru 6 bins before I found what I wanted. I found an old pattern file cabinet for free on CL too so my hundreds of patterns are sorta organized as well (gotta love free) I would post a photo but I don't know how w/o having a hosting site.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Ladies, pictures, pretty please!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Loved the idea of wrapping it on the comic backing- ordered some off of ebay, so going to try it.... have turned my unused dining room into a sewing room, and more order is needed, as fabric is in plain sight to visitors. 
Thanks for posting!


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm going to see if I can find some cheap shelves to put up in the closet today at Home Depot. While I'm in the general area I'm also going to go over to WalMart and see if I can get some empty fabric bolts. (That's the only place that would be open today so hopfully they will have some that they are willing to give me.) I also have two $25. gift cards from Amazon, so if push comes to shove I'll order the comic book boards too.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Love Peas & Carrots display cases----that looks so neat, and would be super easy to find just the fabric you are looking for.

I would love to have a setup like that.


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

I thought this was an excellent idea just saw over the wknd

I saw this on sewforum here what she said
Diana

_Here are the photos of my file cabinet fabric storage. I love this! I can easily see the fabric I have and can get one out and return it without messing up the ones on either side.

How to: cut hanging folders in half at the bottom. I cut off about an inch from the bottom so that when the fabric is wrapped around the cardboard it doesn't drag on the bottom of the drawer. Wrap fabric around the folder and hang! That's all there is to it.

Cotton fabric is the perfect width for these folders - fold with selvages _together, then fold that in half again . . . perfect width!

(I put contact paper on the drawer fronts to pretty them up since the cabinet is in my craft room.)


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

That is an awesome idea!!
I can always find a file cabinet!

Thanks!!!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Just talked to my mother. She has one of those office filing cabinets that are long that she said I could have! Cool beans! Now I just have to get it from Utah to Montana...


----------



## mizlew (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a dedicated sewing room that the former owners used as a computer room. I have both upper and lower built in cabinets with a counter top the width of the room. I store a lot of fabric on the shelves and sewing notions in a set of drawers in the lower cabinets. I also have some movable shelves, and a small dresser for storage. I have a large folding table that I can use if I move my ironing board. In addition I have totes and a cabinet in the garage. I have an addiction, a very, very bad addiction.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Diana, I love that file cabinet idea---I've never seen that before! Thanks for posting it.


----------

